# What's the value?



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I stumbled across a car like this today except it was out of the pack. I was wondering how much it's worth.

http://www.ebay.ch/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130657805911&clk_rvr_id=363158060955


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

hmm good Question

I've seen a few Lexan TOMY Kits go for $99.
but have not seen this one.
here's a different 1 in the middle of page
http://www.trackhobbies.com/Tomy_GTP.html


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

bump!


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*Tomy Feather Magna*

Well this is a little weird, but I was the seller of this car. "slotlife" is my ebay name. I sold quite a few of these at 89.99 NIP. These were released in Japan with a TOMY Turbo chassis that had a silver clip around the rear axle mount for added strength. The lexan body was about .015 thick and quite durable although the paint did flake off easily on impact. If your car has all the paint, the chassis clip, and is not altered or damaged, I would guess the value of a used one in good shape would be in the $40-50 range.
Note: There is an American version of the packaging the is labeled "Super Turbo Racers" The box is silver not blue. Released in '89-90.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Cool to have in the collection, no doubt.
If you have the means, I would suggest that you get two of them.
One to race and one to case.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I must have the American version. I don't have a metal clip on the rear axle. I bought the car loose and I've never seen this car before so I thought the value would much higher especially since it is so old. I only say it is old because of the value of certain newer cars like the red bull mega g which I've seen go for over $200 on fleabay.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

bump!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Why did you bump this?
Are you still looking for an answer?


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Feather Magna Prices..*

Ok.. so this has been kinda answered, but here you go. In the package most feather magnas go between $35-$75 depending on which body style. The one you pictured is more common when it comes to this run of Tomys. Mint loose, $25-30 is fair, but can't see it being worth much more. It takes a collector to appreciate these cars. The only real value is the lexan body and the box they come in. The rest of the car is pretty run of the mill Tomy stuff if I am not mistaken. And from a performance standpoint, they were cool back when they were released because of the lightened body giving you some advantage over the heavier plastic bodies for home racing. You would be hard pressed to run faster than a silicone tire equiped SG+. 

Yeah you have guys that used to sell these for $80-$100 but not much anymore. It takes a particular buyer and the right moon phase to get over $75. 

Recently on ebay 4 different more common versions sold for $31-$40 in the box. 

-Marc and Marcus


----------

